# black mollie turning white?



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have a pregnant black balloon mollie, I read somewhere that their color will fade. Her belly and birthing canal are white, and her body looks so tight that I can see white underneath the black(which is not jet black anymore). Is this what they mean by fading? She has been from what I thought quite square for the last couple of days. I have done everything to try and encourage her. She is hiding in the plants, spitting out food, square. Will she ever deliver??!!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Try moving her into a breeding tank or net so she wont be woried about the other fish. You might wont to up the tem a couple of degreas Tell us what happens.:fun:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Balloon mollys have birth defects that sometimes causes problems when giving birth.


----------



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks so much,

So what would you suggest I do or how would I know if she has a birthing problem. Please help if you can. This is my daughter's fish(Black Betty)


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Mollies, in general need a high PH. You could add salt. I would say about 1/2 tsp./ gal. may help. Actually, I wish balloon mollies were not for sale. They are very delicate because of their deformity. They have swim bladder problems as well as severely deformed spines. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I use 1/2 tsp of salt for every 5g.(make shur its aquarium salt)


----------



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep I do that too, anything else??!! Thank-you


----------



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

Just me again,

The PH in my tank is 7.6. Is this okay. About them being for sale. I agree or they should at least worn people.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Any other fish in the tank with her? Is she being stressed?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

My molly (not balloon) started getting a greyish-whitish stomach when she was getting older. Almost reminded me of someones hair turning grey....So it could be somewhat old age.


----------



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Again,

There is other fish in the tank, but she doesn't seem stressed. The other fish don't bother with her and she stays pretty hidden in the plants. She might be older, I don't know I have only had her for about 2 wks. The whitish area only seemed to appear within the last couple of days. Hope this helps!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

It would not be ick would it? I have never had it on fish befor....


----------



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

I have never had a fish with ick before either. But it doesn't look like a disease or anything, it just looks like her skin is super tight and her vent is white and very obvious.


----------



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again,
Totally off topic and I have been meaning to ask you this evertime. Where in Canada are you from? I am from BC


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Lol thats ok. Im from Ontario near toronto


----------

